# Retiring to Castel Volturno Province of Caserta Italy



## byresch (Mar 4, 2016)

We would like to retire to Castel Volturno Province of Caserta in Italy in late 2018. We both are citizens of the United States with good pensions so there are no work requirements.

I'd be interested in knowing about health care and the availability of health insurance.

I'd also appreciate any other information anyone is willing to share.

We lived in Mexico previously and are anxious to begin a new experience.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I also lived in Mexico on an FM3 retirement visa. I came to Italy, however, with an Italian passport because Italy does not have a retirement visa. It does offer an elective resident visa for foreigners who can meet financial and other requirements but this information is not made public so you would have to contact the Italian consulate which has jurisdiction for the place where you live and ask. Foreigners who are accepted have access to the national healthcare system at a yearly fee. Not sure what it is for a couple. This is something else you should ask the consulate. Private health insurance is not available. Anyone wanting to use private services pays out of pocket. Nearly all of the doctors in Italy who provide private service also practice in the national healthcare system. Only the hours are different. Some are in private practice in the morning and in national health service during the afternoon. Others vice versa.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

If the availability of good health care in the area is a concern, an article on the "Stars and Stripes" informs that the local hospital provides top-notch specialistic assistance.


----------

